# Apache22 error start



## Tnnuyt (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello! Could someone help me? When I try to start Apache22 this error appears:

`# apachectl start`

```
syntax error on lin 99 of /usr/local/etc/apache22/extra/httpd-ssl.conf:
sslcertificatefile : file ' /usr/local/etc/apache22/server.crt' does no exist oris empty
```


----------



## pbd (Jun 25, 2011)

Read the error message:



			
				Tnnuyt said:
			
		

> ```
> sslcertificatefile : file ' /usr/local/etc/apache22/server.crt' does no exist oris empty
> ```



Your SSL cerificate /usr/local/etc/apache22/server.crt does not exist or the file is empty.

If you don't have it, try to generate one.

If you don't need HTTPS, comment out this line


```
Include etc/apache22/extra/httpd-ssl.conf
```

in your httpd.conf.


----------

